# Horno LG Modelo MS1147X no opera la tecla Inicio



## maldo7 (Abr 20, 2015)

Estimados colegas, solicito su colaboración, en el sentido de poder explicarme como tengo acceso al panel del teclado de este horno para limpiar los contactos de la tecla Inicio. He intentado, pero no puedo sacarlo y no quiero causar una avería. Por su atención, gracias de antemano.


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 21, 2015)

no veo la foto del horno,.. pero supongo que el teclado es de membrana, cosa que casi seguro lo vas a tener que reemplazar por otro nuevo, casi nunca se reparan...


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 22, 2015)

Estás seguro que es el teclado?
Solo ese botón no funciona?
Pregunto eso porque a veces lo que impide el arranque es algún microswitch de la puerta, que al no cerrar bien bloquea el mando de arranque, y es bastante común.
Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don Lucho LP como ya bien aclarado por lo conpañero Don  solaris8 la solución de tu problema es canbiar todo lo teclado de menbrana por otro nuevo . Ese botón (inicio) se espropia seguramente porque el es sienpre lo mas utilizado. Quanto a los interruptores de seguridad (microswitch) , si tienes toda la razón,  els pueden y deben inibir lo comando de ligar quando nesesario (porta abierta) , entonses cheque els con un multimetro y ! no si olvide antes de tudo en desconectar lo cable de fuerça de la toma de energia electrica domiciliar quando mantener ese tipo de equipo porque qualquer descuido puede sener fatal !. 
!Fuerte abrazo y bueno mantenimiento !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## maldo7 (Abr 22, 2015)

Gracias colegas por sus comentarios... Bueno en efecto, al horno le funcionan todas las teclas, excepto la de INICIO.

La propietaria me dijo incluso que en ocasiones dicha tecla a veces funciona y yo desde que lo tengo no me ha funcionado, por eso quiero limpiarle los contactos. Esa es la razón por la que les pido me expliquen como saco la membrana para hacerle el mantenimiento. La ultima diligencia es la que no se hace y si se termina de dañar, que la dueña lo compre, pero al menos hago el esfuerzo por evitarle el gasto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 22, 2015)

Lo correcto procedimento es canbiar lo teclado de menbrana por otro nuevo , haora si quieres realmente tentar restaurar , buena suerte , una vez que ese no fue proyectado para esa manobra , quizaz lo estropie de vez por todas ao tentar desarmalo .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maldo7 (Abr 23, 2015)

Ok., gracias Daniel Lopez por tu recomendación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

A veces se puede seguir el camino de los contactos de dicho interruptor y poner un push buttom cableado . . . quizás hasta se pueda poner por debajo de la membrana , sinó uno de éstos por ahí


----------



## maldo7 (Abr 26, 2015)

Gracias colegas... teniendo en cuenta sus recomendaciones, sugerí a la propietaria del microondas, el cambio del teclado y asunto arreglado.... Les agradezco mucho su colaboración.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola a todos dejo aca una información "Off-Topic" un tanto curiosa pero verdadera :, despues de mucho insistir en que lo conpañero  Don maldo7 canbie lo teclado por otro nuevo y olviar la idea de tentar restaurar , !! las  teclas "1,q,a,z y Alt" de mi teclado (en realidad del PC) No funciona mas !! , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Solución tuve que canbiar de teclado por otro nuevo , jajajajajajajajaja.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

